# New; Just saying hello



## Yourgirlfriday (11 mo ago)

Hello, I am Canadian living in the US. I have been here forever. Just introducing myself.
I am looking for an online therapist who is traditional and also realizes family should not hurt you.


----------



## Angie?or… (Nov 15, 2021)

Welcome!


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

Hello! Best of luck in your search.
There's lots of folks here that know about Therapy


----------



## redmarshall (11 mo ago)

Hello, its a great place for seeking help, I'm sure you'll find what you're looking for. Best of Luck


----------

